# κατσαπλιάς



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

Τα λεξικά λένε ότι η λέξη _κατσαπλιάς_ είναι άγνωστου ετύμου. Δεν βρήκα κάπου έστω εικασίες (κι ας παρέμενε αβέβαιο το έτυμον). Οπότε ήθελα να ρωτήσω (αυτούς που παρακολουθούν τα της ετυμολογίας, τουλάχιστον) αν γνωρίζετε να 'χει εξεταστεί το ενδεχόμενο να προέρχεται από το _κατσάπ_ (ουκρ. кацап, πολων. kacap), που είναι μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για τους Ρώσους. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι:
1. Η λέξη _κατσαπλιάς_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να περιγράψει με μειωτικό τρόπο τους Ελασίτες, οπότε έχει νόημα η σύνδεση με τη Ρωσία. Εάν η αρχική σημασία είναι "κλέφτης", μήπως να επιχειρηθεί συσχέτιση με το _πλιάτσικο_ (σλαβικής προέλευσης κι αυτό);
2. Ο αντίστροφος μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός, δηλαδή το _χαχόλ_ (ρωσ. хохо́л, πολων. chachoł) για τους Ουκρανούς, έχει ενταχθεί στην ελληνική γλώσσα κι έχει μάλιστα διευρυνθεί σημασιακά σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που ούτε ο φανατικότερος εθνικιστής Ρώσος δεν θα φανταζόταν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

Ζαζ, τα λεξικά που έχουμε δεν είναι ετυμολογικά. Επομένως, όταν κάπου λένε "αγνώστου ετύμου" τίποτε δεν αποκλείει να έχουν χυθεί τόνοι μελανιού για τη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολογία, αλλά χωρίς πειστική απάντηση. 

Δεν έχω κοιτάξει, αλλά η λέξη κατσαπλιάς υπήρχε θαρρώ πολύ προτού εμφανιστούν οι ελασίτες. Και γενικά ρωσικά δάνεια δεν έχουμε πολλά και μάλιστα σε λέξεις που δεν περιγράφουν ρωσικά πράγματα. Πιο πιθανό θα έλεγα, έτσι εκ του προχείρου, το τουρκικό κατσάκ που θα πει κάτι σαν φυγόδικος. Όσο για το πλιάτσικο, είναι βαλκανισμός, δεν ξέρω αν έχει σλάβικη αρχή ή αλβανική, νομίζω το δεύτερο (έχουν πει ότι η απώτερη αρχή είναι το ελλ. πλακώνω, όρκο δεν παίρνω όμως).

Μα πού είναι ο Dr. Moshe όταν τον χρειαζόμαστε;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2011)

Ο Dr Moshe έδωσε την απάντησή του μέσω πρόσφατης δημοσίευσής του:

*κατσαπλιάς*

Η δυσετυμολόγητη αυτή λέξη έχει τη βασική σημασία «άρπαγας, λαφυραγωγός» και γενικότερα «κλέφτης», ενώ χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης ως μειωτικός και υβριστικός χαρακτηρισμός την περίοδο του εμφυλίου πολέμου. Η μέχρι τώρα έρευνα δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς, η λέξη δεν φαίνεται να αντιστοιχεί σε γνωστό ξένο όρο και, ως αποτέλεσμα, θεωρείται αγνώστου ετύμου από τα λεξικογραφικά έργα. Αν ληφθεί υπ' όψιν ότι η λέξη φαίνεται σχετικά νεότερη στην Ελληνική και έχει σημασία αρκετά συγκεκριμένη, ίσως δεν είναι άστοχο να αναζητηθεί η αφετηρία της στο χωροχρονικό περιβάλλον τού μερικώς συνωνύμου όρου πλιάτσικο. Το ουσιαστικό πλιάτσικο προέρχεται από το αλβ. plaçkë στην ειδική σημασία «λάφυρο», είτε με διάσπαση του δυσπρόφερτου συμφωνικού συμπλέγματος <çk> [ts-k] είτε με προσαρμογή προς το παραγωγικό τέρμα -_ικός_. Από την ίδια αλβανική λέξη έχει σχηματιστεί το επώνυμο _Πλιάτσκας_, _Πλιάτσικας_.

Ο συλλογισμός αυτός υποδεικνύει την κατεύθυνση προς την οποία πρέπει να στραφεί η ετυμολογική έρευνα. Το αλβ. plaçkë (επίσης plaçka, με επιτασσόμενο οριστικό άρθρο· ας σημειωθεί ότι το <l> προφέρεται ως πλευρικό ουρανικό [ʎ], όπως π.χ. στη λ. _ελιά_) πιθανώς πέρασε ως _πλιάτσ(ι)κας_ (που έμεινε μόνον ως επώνυμο), το οποίο με αντιμετάθεση ([pʎ] - [ts-k] > [k-ts] - [pʎ]) οδήγησε στον τύπο _κατσαπλιάς_. Είναι πιθανόν ότι πρόκειται για εκφραστικού τύπου μεταβολή, που ευνοήθηκε από το γεγονός ότι αρκετές λέξεις τής Ελληνικής αρχίζουν από _κατσ(α)-_ (π.χ. _κατσαρίδα_, _κατσαρός_, _κατσάβραχα_, _κατσάδα_ κ.λπ., πρβλ. και τα ποικίλης ετυμολογικής αρχής επώνυμα όπως _Κατσι-γιάννης_, _Κατσί-μπαλης_, _Κατσαμπάς_, _Κατσάνος_), καμμία όμως από _πλια_- πλην του ουσ. _πλιάτσικο_ και των συνθέτων του. Ο καταβιβασμός τού τόνου στη λήγουσα συμμόρφωσε τη νέα λέξη με ουσιαστικά που έχουν παραγωγικό τέρμα -_άς_ (π.χ. _κεραμιδ-άς_, _λουλουδ-άς_, _πορτοφολ-άς_) και -_ιάς_ (π.χ. _μαλλ-ιάς_, _φον-ιάς_), τα οποία δηλώνουν τον δράστη ορισμένης ενέργειας ή αυτόν που ασχολείται με κάτι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2011)

Πειστικό ακούγεται. Η αλβανική αρχή ταιριάζει με κάτι που έχω κι εγώ υπόψη μου για τη λέξη. Αλλά, όπως συνήθως, η έλλειψη χρονολόγησης μας δυσκολεύει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2012)

Πάντως και στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) παραμένει «αγνώστου ετύμου».


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 20, 2012)

Δείτε στα σχόλια...

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/katsaplias_5574


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2012)

Εεεμμ, δεν μου φαίνεται πειστική η προσπάθεια ετυμολόγησης στο σλανγκρ, μετά τα όσα κατέθεσε ο Dr Moshe παραπάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2012)

Στο slang.gr γράφουν: Η λέξη προέρχεται από το τουρκικό «katsan» (μετοχή), που σημαίνει αποστάτης, εξομώτης, φυγάς.

Η πρόταση αυτή δεν είναι σωστή. Κατ' αρχάς, το τουρκικό ρήμα είναι *kaçmak*, όχι _*katsmak_. Η μετοχή είναι πράγματι kaçan, και σημαίνει «εκείνος ο οποίος το σκάει», χρησιμοποιείται όμως ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός. Μετοχές τέτοιου τύπου χρησιμοποιούνται για να σχηματίσουν το αντίστοιχο των αναφορικών προτάσεων της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Η λέξη _δραπέτης_ (ουσιαστικό) είναι τουρκιστί _kaçak_.

Η έννοια _εξωμότης_ δεν είναι σωστή. Δεν ξέρω αν το ουσιαστικό _kaçak_ είχε παλιότερα και αυτή τη σημασία - δε νομίζω, όμως. Η λέξη _εξωμότης_ (αρνησίθρησκος) είναι στα τουρκικά _mürtet_, και επίσης _dönek_, από το ρήμα _dönmek_, _γυρίζω, περιστρέφομαι_ (εξού και ντονμές, ντονέρ κτλ).


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2012)

Κατσάκος ή κατσάκης λεγόταν ο δραπέτης, ο φυγόδικος, ο λιποτάχτης κτλ. (Τώρα μόνο σε επώνυμο). Οπότε δεν είναι τόσο απίθανη η ιδέα του σλανγκρ, χωρίς βέβαια τις αναφορές σε εξωμότες. Πειστικότερη βέβαια η πρόταση του Δρα Μόσε, αλλά όχι οριστική.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 22, 2012)

Έχοντας τη λέξη *kaçak=φυγάς* σε συνδυασμό με τη λέξη *çapulcu=άρπαγας* και τη λογική της προσαρμογής της κατάληξης στην ελληνική γλώσσα, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πλησιάσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Μα, ακριβώς ο λόγος που είμαι επιφυλακτικός για το _kaçak _είναι η ανάπτυξη του π· εάν εξηγηθεί με κάποιον μηχανισμό αυτό (όπως επιχειρεί ο Thanasis_P παραπάνω), τότε μόνο πιστεύω πως θα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για πιθανό έτυμον.


----------



## DeSaad (Nov 12, 2012)

Άσχετος εδώ.

Αφού περιγράφει τον άρπαγα και τον κλέφτη μήπως είναι παράφραση της λέξης πλιάτσικο; Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που μεταφέρονται γράμματα / συλλαβές από το τέλος στην αρχή της λέξης.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 12, 2012)

Ο Ανδριώτης έχει *κατσάκης = δραπέτης *και την ετυμολογεί από το τουρκικό kaçak.
Για τον κατσαπλιά δεν έχει καν λήμμα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

DeSaad said:


> Αφού περιγράφει τον άρπαγα και τον κλέφτη μήπως είναι παράφραση της λέξης πλιάτσικο; Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που μεταφέρονται γράμματα / συλλαβές από το τέλος στην αρχή της λέξης.


Δείτε το #3.


----------



## Domna (Mar 20, 2021)

Palavra said:


> Στο slang.gr γράφουν: Η λέξη προέρχεται από το τουρκικό «katsan» (μετοχή), που σημαίνει αποστάτης, εξομώτης, φυγάς.
> 
> Η πρόταση αυτή δεν είναι σωστή. Κατ' αρχάς, το τουρκικό ρήμα είναι *kaçmak*, όχι _*katsmak_. Η μετοχή είναι πράγματι kaçan, και σημαίνει «εκείνος ο οποίος το σκάει», χρησιμοποιείται όμως ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός. Μετοχές τέτοιου τύπου χρησιμοποιούνται για να σχηματίσουν το αντίστοιχο των αναφορικών προτάσεων της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Η λέξη _δραπέτης_ (ουσιαστικό) είναι τουρκιστί _kaçak_.
> 
> Η έννοια _εξωμότης_ δεν είναι σωστή. Δεν ξέρω αν το ουσιαστικό _kaçak_ είχε παλιότερα και αυτή τη σημασία - δε νομίζω, όμως. Η λέξη _εξωμότης_ (αρνησίθρησκος) είναι στα τουρκικά _mürtet_, και επίσης _dönek_, από το ρήμα _dönmek_, _γυρίζω, περιστρέφομαι_ (εξού και ντονμές, ντονέρ κτλ).



Στη Θράκη "κατσάκω" λένε τη κοπέλα που το σκάει, που κλέβεται με τον αγαπημένο της, ιδίως αν αυτός είναι αλλόθρησκος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2021)

Η νύφη το 'σκασε :) Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη και για τους άντρες, άραγε;


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 22, 2021)

Ο γαμπρός έτζασε


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2021)

Λέξη αντίστοιχη της κατσάκως, εννοούσα :)


----------



## Inachus (Mar 24, 2021)

Palavra said:


> Η νύφη το 'σκασε :) Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη και για τους άντρες, άραγε;


Το στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος | Lexilogia Forums

Εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2021)

Αντώνη, δηλαδή;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Το ουσιαστικό πλιάτσικο προέρχεται από το αλβ. plaçkë στην ειδική σημασία «λάφυρο», είτε με διάσπαση του δυσπρόφερτου συμφωνικού συμπλέγματος <çk> [ts-k] είτε με προσαρμογή προς το παραγωγικό τέρμα -_ικός_. Από την ίδια αλβανική λέξη έχει σχηματιστεί το επώνυμο _Πλιάτσκας_, _Πλιάτσικας_.


Διαβάζω δε ότι το αλβανικό plaçkë προέρχεται από το σερβικό pljačka/пљачка «κλοπή» (βουλγ. плячка «λάφυρο»).


----------

